# What to do with broken camera (battery corrosion)



## Joeywhat (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a Minolta Hi-Matic AF2 I got from my grandparents. It's a cool looking camera, but they left the batteries in there (for at least 10 years...) and it corroded the battery terminals and the terminal leading to the circuit board...there's also a couple solder points on the board with corrosion.

It all looks bad enough to not be worth repairing. I'm sure the camera is only worth $40 at best, and it's likely a good $100 to fix (just from my guesstimates). Removing the circuit board and getting new contacts and possibly a new resistor (which is what looks to be corroded on the board) looks to be quite in depth. I could probably do it myself but I don't know where I'd even get the terminals from.

So what should I do with this thing? It seems wrong to throw it away considering everything else is in fine condition. Is there anything I can use this for?


----------



## limr (Aug 10, 2013)

If you don't think you can fix it yourself (or it's just not worth it), I'd sell it. You never know who else out there might be looking to buy a cheap camera for parts, or who might be able to fix it him/herself.

Edited:


> Removing the circuit board and getting new contacts and possibly a new resistor (which is what looks to be corroded on the board) looks to be quite in depth. I could probably do it myself but I don't know where I'd even get the terminals from.



Or you could probably get them by finding a cheap Minolta Hi-Matic AF2 with a fungus-y lens or busted aperture that someone else is selling for parts!


----------



## Joeywhat (Aug 10, 2013)

That's a fair point, I'll have to take a look at it again and see how everything is attached. Hopefully it can pop right off and just resolder a few points.


----------



## compur (Aug 10, 2013)

I often have this problem.  I've accumulated quite a bone yard of broken bodies.  I mostly use them for parts to fix up other bodies because selling them is usually not even worth the effort -- the more common broken SLR bodies fetch maybe $5 at best. Sometimes, if I doubt I could even get 5 bucks or ever use any of its parts, I just pull out and keep all the screws I can find and throw the rest away.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 10, 2013)

If it's *really* not worth fixing or selling to someone else for parts...you could do THIS with it. I have an old camera I'm about to do that with (or more precisely, have someone do FOR me).


----------



## limr (Aug 10, 2013)

^^^ Very cool...except for 2 things. 

1) It pains me to think of perfectly good cameras being gutted because someone would rather have a lamp than learn how to use the camera or sell it to someone who does. Hopefully this only gets done to cameras that are already dead 
2) "Each of the 35mm DSLR lamps..."  35mm DSLR?


----------



## Joeywhat (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm thinking it'll be too difficult (read: time consuming) to fix. Getting new contacts in there, then soldering the half dozen wires back on will take considerable time. I'll see about giving it away to someone who can use it for parts. In the meantime...I think I'll look for another of these, in good working order. I like the feel of it, and would like something else like it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 11, 2013)

Did you try cleaning the contacts first? This could work, the DeoxIT DN-5 is their mini-spray, costs about $10 and they sell direct. DeoxIT®, #DN5MS-15 

I've read of various home remedies of sorts but don't know if they'd work; they seem to mostly involve vinegar which might be fine if you want the house to smell like you've been coloring Easter eggs, a little goes a long way for me!   

I like to collect cameras that I can use, but if you wanted to keep it for sentimental reasons it could be cool for a display.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 11, 2013)

limr said:


> ^^^ Very cool...except for 2 things.
> 
> 1)* It pains me to think of perfectly good cameras being gutted* because someone would rather have a lamp than learn how to use the camera or sell it to someone who does. Hopefully this only gets done to cameras that are already dead
> 2) "Each of the 35mm DSLR lamps..."  35mm DSLR?



1) Exactly why I prefaced it by saying IF the camera is absolutely not worth fixing OR even selling for parts.  The camera I'm planning to use was a cheapo even in it's day. Not collectible, not fixable, not worth a plug nickel. Also not a DSLR.

2)  The link I provided was really more for the picture than the actual instructions. I didn't even READ the instructions. I'm having a friend make mine, and they are already quite skilled at converting different items into light fixtures. He is legally blind, but has been creating custom lamps and light fixtures for years, and is still able to do it despite his extremely limited vision. 
But yeah, if someone were planning to do this themselves...you might want to get your instructions for someone who at least knows their terminology a bit better.


----------



## Joeywhat (Aug 11, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> Did you try cleaning the contacts first? This could work, the DeoxIT DN-5 is their mini-spray, costs about $10 and they sell direct. DeoxIT®, #DN5MS-15
> 
> I've read of various home remedies of sorts but don't know if they'd work; they seem to mostly involve vinegar which might be fine if you want the house to smell like you've been coloring Easter eggs, a little goes a long way for me!
> 
> I like to collect cameras that I can use, but if you wanted to keep it for sentimental reasons it could be cool for a display.



I attempted to clean the battery contacts (to no avail), however after opening up the camera there's too much damage inside for just cleaning. Components would have to be replaced, likely the entire circuit board.


----------

